# Probing for client config interest



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2013)

We have Easy WCG Config which only sets Report Results Immediately to true but, I think a program that does more would be helpful.  Here's the full list:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration

In a nut shell, I want to make a GUI program that does more than just Report Results mmediately but I don't really want to make one that has all of them because, let's admit it, only a few are really useful.  I'd like to compile a list of what people want so I can focus on them.  It's better to be a king of a few than a jack of all trades.

Here's the list of ones I should for sure add:

report_results_immediately
no_gpus
exclusive_app
exclusive_gpu_app

Are there any others people want added?

Also, are there any features specific to the configuration that you would want?  Example: an option to export the current configuration so you can drag and drop the file on the executable on another computer to automatically configure another computer with the same settings.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, I don't really have anything to add here in terms of requests, but thanks for planning on doing this


----------



## t_ski (Jul 31, 2013)

Is there a way you can add a line of code so all of Kai's points go to me?  Just a thought...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2013)

So no additions?  Just look through the list on the BOINC link and let me know if there's any you can see using a lot.  If those four are it, this will be too easy! XD


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2013)

I was thinking about how to do the exclusive_app and exclusive_gpu_app.  I think it would be best to group them together on a per-executable basis.  For example, if you wanted to exclude xyz app, you would have to select the process first.  At which point, I'm not really sure how to present it.  I could do...
a) a checkbox for BOINC and a checkbox for GPU
b) a slider that goes from not excluded, to GPU disabled, to BOINC disabled
c) a radio that goes from not excluded, to GPU disabled, to BOINC disabled

I could also make them discreet separate lists where you would have to input the application on each list to disable it.  I don't think this would be very nice though because finding the app can be somewhat tedious.

What would be your preference?


If no_gpu is set to true, I could disable all GPU exclusions too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's what I got so far, tell me what you think:






Edit: I'm thinking the Default|GPU|All options are confusing for Exclusive Applications but I can't think of anything better.

Default = No exclusives (all tasks are processed normally).
GPU = GPU Exclusive (only CPU tasks are processed so long as this program is running).
All = All exclusives (work on tasks--GPU & CPU--is completely halted so long as this program is running).

I'd prefer it if it were just one word too otherwise I have to add more code.

Edit: You know what?  "Exclusive Applications" is just a stupid name.  I need to come up with something better.  Suggestions welcome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2013)

I got it done and put it here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2956127


----------

